# Getting screen for Smartphone replaced/fixed



## Passport1 (28 Sep 2011)

Hi
Anyone know where in Dublin and Kildare you can get the screens for smartphones repaired/replaced - dropped the phone and the screen is cracked but phone still working?
Thanks


----------



## Sadie11 (28 Sep 2011)

Computer repair centre  old bawn Road Tallaght


----------



## carallen2 (28 Sep 2011)

Hi, I got my iphone 3GS fixed by the "Tech Fixers" in DID Blanchardstown Retail Park - they seem to have a few locations across the city. It cost 60eur to replace just the screen, they were very quick and it was done within an hour.

I have no affiliation with them.


----------



## paddyc (30 Sep 2011)

There is also a shop on Jervis street just up from the luas stop, they definaltey do iphones but I guess they cover all smart phones...never used them just heard of them and saw the shop. The say if they can't fix they have no fee


----------

